# reservoir fishing



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i fish a smaller res mostly, 57 acres of water, will this contribute to the bass acting different????? ive read all kinds of things on the net on behavioral patterns of bass, im wondering if the fish will hold on deeper water longer or go to the shallows sooner or anything like that just wondering if anyone has noticed or even has a personal opinion of if bass tend to behave different in resevoirs than larger bodies of water any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

There is actually alot more than size that contributes to the patterns...Is there alot of cover or structure (are they ambushing by stumps, pads, grass, rocks, or open water dropoffs, where do they spawn or rest), is the water shallow or deep (does it heat and cool fast or slower, how does weather effect it), what kind of prey do they have to eat (Bluegill, Minnows, Shad, Crayfish, Frogs, etc and where do they find this food during the seasons of the reservoir). 
These are just some of the differences you can have and why it takes a long time to actually LEARN a lake!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Ditto on what Intimidator said.

I'll add this in there too - the size of the lake will also affect how fast or slow the water changes temperature. For instance, small bodies of water will freeze and thaw sooner. The fish will be on a slightly different "schedule" than big water fish with regards to water temperature triggers - like spawning, etc.

Water clarity will definitely affect patterns - independent of water size.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Is that an upground reservoir? Or is it a flooded valley type?


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

oarfish said:


> Is that an upground reservoir? Or is it a flooded valley type?


its an upground res


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

jason_0545 said:


> its an upground res


Could you be more specific about the water clarity, dept etc.
Many upground reservoirs can be though to fish, like a gigantic tub without features.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

water clarity seems to be slightly stained to murky theres carp in there that mud up the shallows pretty bad in some spots lots of thick grassy type structure on the one side and the other seems to have much less


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Intimidator and Tokugawa covered it well already. In these cool days I would start looking for them in the shallow grass especially in murky water.


----------

